# What rig is this?



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm confused. What is this rig called? Does anybody recognize it?


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

You've got the rig identification right in the first photo! If my eyes don't deceive me, looks like it reads Main Pass Block 255 A.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are some stud reef donkeys there


----------



## greycj7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Damn Hater! You got some good eyes! I can't make that writing out. I was looking more for the "slang" name. I've heard "Bent Leg Rig" and a few other names. I mainly want to locate it for future AJ trips. Yeah we were catching some nice ones there.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup MP255 I had one swallow a 4 or 5 lb hardtail but it just would not eat it all the way. I was ready for a fight but he just would'nt stay hooked.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *HaterAide (9/29/2009)*You've got the rig identification right in the first photo! If my eyes don't deceive me, looks like it reads Main Pass Block 255 A.


wow,

you must eat carrots. 

damn good vision. i dont were glasses and i cant see it


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

REEL FIESTY introduced me to that rig a long time ago. That was the day that I pulled the donkeys up back to back to back. I was gonna quit on the last one and I saw James look at me like " PUT DOWN THAT REEL BOY AND YOU WILL NOT LIVE IT DOWN"

I finally got the last on in the boat and after we reset the reel goes again. I refused to pick it back up. LOL!!!!!!!

Didn't fish again for about 2 hours. 

Yea, he called it the 255.

ANd yea, if you look at it, it says 255 A. I didn't know there was another rig in that block though.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

does anyone have the numbers or approximate distance from pcola pass? if not im sure i could find it in a search


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Bub (10/3/2009)*does anyone have the numbers or approximate distance from pcola pass? if not im sure i could find it in a search


*Alabama* offshore *oil rigs*. *...* If ya go that far, the active *rig* MP-*255* is at N29 19.221 W87 48.752 and Petronius in site of that. Report back on your trip. *...*

This may help

Jimmy


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks a bunch. well i think thats a little out of my range well atleast for now. but i was looking to get into some bigger jacks just for sport but every spot i try i cant get a damn bait past the cudas, so i figured a rig would be a good option


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

> *HaterAide (9/29/2009)*You've got the rig identification right in the first photo! If my eyes don't deceive me, looks like it reads Main Pass Block 255 A.


I think this guy is a carrot!! Dayyuum!!!


----------

